# Going back to rooted Froyo



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have decided to go back to my old rooted Vanilla themed froyo (2.2.1_2.3.340) due to not being satisfied with all the roms. I have tried every gingerbread rom out there. I do appreciate the devs for bringing us some great roms. I will not go back to rooted gingerblur do to big red tracking tethering, that's why I went back. They also had bad a bad color theme for gingerblur. It's like they rushed it out. I use my phone for tethering alot. I'm a sales rep for a local trucking company. I do not believe I should have to pay for that feature. Seems like to me that gingerbread has been a pain in the A** due to poor 3g and reception plus other things. I would like to see a dev upgrade froyo to android 2.3.5. That is wishfull thinking, but never know. I get great battery life and everything works. Maybe I'm not the only one who feels that way. these are my pics of froyo. I might go back after there is a stable rom.


----------



## kaseykrehbiel (Jun 13, 2011)

Liberty GB 0.9 w/ the .602 update is as stable as it gets. Even more so than the stock ROM in my experience.


----------



## Nemo aeternamn (Aug 23, 2011)

There are froyo roms on 2.3.5... The new versions of cm7... So cm7, ssx and liquid... Are the three I can think of that are that android version...

We have nothing to fear but ruining out of beer


----------



## gchahinian (Jun 10, 2011)

also omgb and omfgb are on 2.3.5, im a big fan of omfgb, its awesomely stable right now


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah i hear ya OP.

i prefer froyo rooted as it gives me the best battery life.

i would at least deodex it and put vanilla gingerbread skin on it.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Nemo aeternamn said:


> There are froyo roms on 2.3.5... The new versions of cm7... So cm7, ssx and liquid... Are the three I can think of that are that android version...
> 
> We have nothing to fear but ruining out of beer


say what? lol. think you're a little mixed up there. 2.3.5 is gingerbread. and all those roms you mentioned are gingerbread. and there are a few others on 2.3.5. and there are about 10 or more other 2.3.3 gingerbread roms for the droid x.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

razorloves said:


> say what? lol. think you're a little mixed up there. 2.3.5 is gingerbread. and all those roms you mentioned are gingerbread. and there are a few others on 2.3.5. and there are about 10 or more other 2.3.3 gingerbread roms for the droid x.


What he said. They're Gingerbread ROMs utilizing the Froyo kernel. That's about to change though with 2nd-init being able to be used with the GB kernel. A ROM running on the Froyo Kernel doesn't make it Froyo.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2011)

kaseykrehbiel said:


> Liberty GB 0.9 w/ the .602 update is as stable as it gets. Even more so than the stock ROM in my experience.


Liberty is pretty damn stable. For awhile, I kept going back and forth between MIUI and Liberty 0.9. MIUI always won me over though since the level of customization is much higher. I also haven't had any stability issues with it minus the occasional airplane mode bug.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> What he said. They're Gingerbread ROMs utilizing the Froyo kernel. That's about to change though with 2nd-init being able to be used with the GB kernel. A ROM running on the Froyo Kernel doesn't make it Froyo.


Exactly. Thanks for makin that clearer for him. I didn't do a good job of it. Haha


----------

